# Copper wire, or twist tie to attach plant to wood?



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm really struggling to attach plants to my wood in the tank using thread, it is very hard to wrap and tie it 12 inches underwater when I can't see what I'm doing.

I was wondering if I can use a twist tie, or small length of copper wire to attach the plant. It would be removed after a month or so, and I don't have any shrimp in this particular tank. Would the copper be toxic to anything else?

If it is a bad idea, is there some material that would be better? I don't think I've ever seen stainless steel wire,...

Thank you!
Whiskey


----------



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

I would personally not recommend copper wire due to toxicity, it is known to affect shrimp, snails, etc. as you're aware. 

A lot of members use gel based superglue to attach moss and such with great success. 

I have also personally used cotton thread with no dyes or anything with great success: it mounts well, dissolves over time and is very low profile.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Superglue!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Superglue!


+1 You don't have to worry about rusting or weird metals getting into your water column. A little rust in your tank won't hurt much (iron is good mmmkay) but its the other stuff that might not be good.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

You can use super glue or zip ties. I've tried both on some java fern on my driftwood and the zip ties held the best. I used a black zip tie to hide it better, and you can cut it off once the plants dig into the driftwood. The super glue gel leaves a white glob on the rhizome, which can be covered once the plant fills in, but it had a hard time sticking to my driftwood without significant cleaning of the driftwood beforehand.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Clear thread or fishing line works too


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

I use a twist tie to keep my sponge tight around my filter intake in my bee shrimp tank. I've not had an issue after 6 months but superglue is much better for plants. The white goes away in a few weeks you just need to bear with it.

I have also used this green twist tie stuff on a spool I got from the garden center at home depot.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

SuperGlue *Gel*


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the tips all!

I do use super glue, but sometimes it doesn't anchor to driftwood well,.. it is usually my first try then I use thread if the plant gets knocked loose.

I do have some black zip ties though, so I'll give them a shot! 

Thank you,
Whiskey


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

If using superglue, use the GEL.

I used to always use rubber bands, I still like them the best, but it's hard to hide. Now I've started using the GEL sometimes.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Acro said:


> If using superglue, use the GEL.
> 
> I used to always use rubber bands, I still like them the best, but it's hard to hide. Now I've started using the GEL sometimes.


Only thing with rubber bands is that, sometimes they will get soft and break in the water. I discovered this once because my dad called me and told me the parrot cichlid I had was pooping out a rubber band.....stopped doing them after that incident (fish was fine, but really, sheesh)


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Clear fishing line ideals limp/low weight/tiny diameter (I'd recommend most), zip ties, superglue (cured before going into water), dark thread (I beleive nylon lasts longer than cotton but both will disintegrate so only use if the plant will attack via roots over time), rubber bands (also may disintegrate over time). All these work well. I personally use clear fishing line because I (well my husband) had two (now one >.>) full reel of it at the house and has not gone fishing in years. Its clear so its not visible unless you're smashing your face against the tank glass looking for it (and the fish are thinking ".. wtf?!"), it won't break down, and its fish safe (non toxic). Just don't leave a lot of slack in it when tieing that a fish can wiggle into and get tangled in. I usually triple or quadruple knot to make sure it does not have a chance of coming undone. If you don't have any you can get it for fairly cheap and get plenty from one package to last you for a lot of plant tieing. Nice thing about it, if you want to change layout, its easy to cut lose and re-do (unlike with superglue, where you risk damaging the plant removing it).

I'd highly advise to avoid anything metal in the tank as much as possible, there are safe metals like stainless steel items, but not aluminum, brass, copper, etc.


----------



## AquaGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2010)

fishing line


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Like said up above, copper is probably one of the worse metals to put in a tank.

I've found rubberbands pretty useful for some types of driftwood, and by the time they decay and fall off, the plant has usually attached.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I use 100% cotton thread, since its bio-degradable, it dissolves into the water after about a month and a half.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Can you not remove the wood and just tie it with thread then put it back in the tank? Why are you working underwater?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

lochaber said:


> I've found rubberbands pretty useful for some types of driftwood, and by the time they decay and fall off, the plant has usually attached.


Bingo! ^

As for superglue GEL, once it touches water, it cures. No need to hold it above water and let it dry.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Whiskey said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm really struggling to attach plants to my wood in the tank using thread, it is very hard to wrap and tie it 12 inches underwater when I can't see what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


 
I genrally remove the wood or rock from the tank to attach plant's to same.


----------



## Fred Penner (Apr 14, 2013)

Staple gun all the way! Just don't staple the rhizome if you can help it. Aluminum isn't really bad. Good enough to store/shot gun beers with good enough for me.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Gel superglue or cotton thread in dark green works best imho.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Fred Penner said:


> Staple gun all the way! Just don't staple the rhizome if you can help it. Aluminum isn't really bad. Good enough to store/shot gun beers with good enough for me.


I think most staples are steel... I've always seen them stick to a magnet, and I would imagine aluminum wouldn't have the right properties, and be too expensive as well.

Also, as to beverage containers, the insides of the cans are coated with something, a plastic or resin or whatever, the beer (or soda, or whatever) isn't actually in contact with aluminum.


----------



## Fred Penner (Apr 14, 2013)

lochaber said:


> I think most staples are steel... I've always seen them stick to a magnet, and I would imagine aluminum wouldn't have the right properties, and be too expensive as well.
> 
> Also, as to beverage containers, the insides of the cans are coated with something, a plastic or resin or whatever, the beer (or soda, or whatever) isn't actually in contact with aluminum.


FYI they do make aluminum staples (prebena makes them) and just so you know rubber bands suck....jk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

For those who worry about letting anything metal in their water, they might want to look at how much time the water spends in metal already before it reachs the tank. Pumps, pipes, valves, water towers and house plumbing are often all metal.


----------



## kevreh (Feb 4, 2014)

In the reef tank world a lot of folks use that 2-part epoxy plumbers putty from the big box stores. Comes in a roll that you mush together to activate. Easy to form and sculpt. Drys in about 10-20 minutes.

HTH


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

FWIW, twist ties work well and are NOT usually copper. Copper is a fairly expensive metal at this point. Most twist ties use junk aluminum, IIRC, the cheapest metal they can find.

I used black cotton thread for mine, which worked well until my mystery snail started chomping on the the wood... and the thread... and cut through most of the ties within a few weeks. I'll be switching to fishing line when I re-attach things shortly...

And yes, big thumbs to up pulling the wood out of the tank and attaching things where you have room to work on them, if at all possible. It's really tough to work on stuff in place, in the tank. Twist ties might be a good way to go for that.


----------

